# Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2009)

*Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009


----------



## quarante-sept (31. März 2009)

*Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Mensch, die Ausgabe wird immer interessanter.
Ich glaub, morgen werde ich mir direkt nach meiner 5. PK die Extended gönnen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

wenn man das Geld dafür hat zum Aufrüsten. sonst wüste ich schon was neu wird.


----------



## Yutshi (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Ich werd mir die Ausgabe, wie so jede, auf jeden Fall holen. Was ich in meiner Umgebung jedoch stark bemängeln muss ist, dass ich, sofern ich Glück habe, eine DVD-Ausgabe bekomme. 
Teils bin ich schon zig Kilometer gefahren um mir eine zu besorgen...wird Zeit, dass ich mir ein Abo zulegen


----------



## Woohoo (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Allein die kleine Grafik finde ich schon interessant 
Q6600 + GTX285 im Vergleich zu i7 + GTX285


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Tja dann mal los aufrüster!!!!


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

na, da brauche ich ja zum glück nix von meinen komponenten in die tonne kloppen.....
höchtens den prozzi mal wechseln...


----------



## minustaurusrex (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Also ich weiss nicht ob ich gut beraten bin wenn ich auf die aufrüstipps von pcgh höre,wenn zum beisbiel herr sauter in der letzten ausgabe pcgh 04/2009 seite 107 im fazit 600,-eur nur für i7-920 CPU,Mobo,und Ram für gerechtfertigt hält,um ein paar fps mehr (left 4 dead nicht mal ganz schlappe 7fps mehr als mit nem C2D der auch noch 2GB weniger Ram hatte)zu erreichen?!

Da fehlt mir schon ein wenig der realitätsinn


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Äh ... was hat mein *persönliches* Aufrüsttagebuch mit dem Aufrüstspecial zu tun? Nichts 


> Allein die kleine Grafik finde ich schon interessant
> Q6600 + GTX285 im Vergleich zu i7 + GTX285


Print gibts noch mehr davon bzw. gemittelt


----------



## Nasenbaer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



minustaurusrex schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht ob ich gut beraten bin wenn ich auf die aufrüstipps von pcgh höre,wenn zum beisbiel herr sauter in der letzten ausgabe pcgh 04/2009 seite 107 im fazit 600,-eur nur für i7-920 CPU,Mobo,und Ram für gerechtfertigt hält,um ein paar fps mehr (left 4 dead nicht mal ganz schlappe 7fps mehr als mit nem C2D der auch noch 2GB weniger Ram hatte)zu erreichen?!
> 
> Da fehlt mir schon ein wenig der realitätsinn


Left4Dead hat ja auch ne mittlerweile recht stark angestaubte Engine, dass sollte man nicht vergessen.
Ich hatte nen X2 6000+ und FarCry2 sowie GTA4 waren damit nur mittelmäßig bzw. kaum (GTA4 max. 15 mit sehr wenig Details) spielbar. Mit nem i7-920 hab ich in FarCry2 mit sehr hohen Details und DX9 35-50 fps und GTA4 läuft auch flüssig mit hohen Details. 
Momentan blockiert nur die GF 8800 noch höhere Frameraten. Aber da warte ich noch auf die DX11 Generation, da die aktuelle Graka zum Spielen noch ausreicht.


----------



## IAN (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Sry...aber ich versteh die Aufregung nicht.
Sicher sind 600 € ne Menge Geld, aber auch eine Investition in die Zukunft.Geh mal heut in unsere achso tollen "Geiz is geil" Filialen und schau mal was Du da für 600€ bekommst...Müll.Einziges Zugpferd is immer der Prozi...
Ich bin schon am Erscheinungstag des Core i7-920 umgestiegen( für ca. 700€) und habs noch nimmernich bereut !!!!
Jedes Game läuft ...ob GTA 4,Crysis oder sonstwas...es läuft.
Und die fps sind mir sooooooooooo buggy.

IAN


----------



## Nasenbaer (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



IAN schrieb:


> Und die fps sind mir sooooooooooo buggy.


Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?


----------



## minustaurusrex (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Äh ... was hat mein *persönliches* Aufrüsttagebuch mit dem Aufrüstspecial zu tun? Nichts
> Print gibts noch mehr davon bzw. gemittelt


 

Wo bitte schön steht auf den seiten 106-107 Persönliches Aufrüsttagebuch?
Da steht nur Aufrüst-Tagebuch Core i7 !
War mir aber klar das du zu deinen ausagen nicht stehst


----------



## minustaurusrex (31. März 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



IAN schrieb:


> Sry...aber ich versteh die Aufregung nicht.
> Sicher sind 600 € ne Menge Geld, aber auch eine Investition in die Zukunft.Geh mal heut in unsere achso tollen "Geiz is geil" Filialen und schau mal was Du da für 600€ bekommst...Müll.Einziges Zugpferd is immer der Prozi...
> Ich bin schon am Erscheinungstag des Core i7-920 umgestiegen( für ca. 700€) und habs noch nimmernich bereut !!!!
> Jedes Game läuft ...ob GTA 4,Crysis oder sonstwas...es läuft.
> ...


 

Freut mich das es noch leute gibt denen der preis egal ist
Und das mit der zukunft sieht man an den neuen sockeln die intel noch bringt


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



> Da steht nur Aufrüst-Tagebuch Core i7!


Ähem ... da steht sehr wohl, dass sich der Text um das private Aufrüsten des Volontärs Marc Sauter dreht 


> War mir aber klar das du zu deinen ausagen nicht stehst


Was möchtest du mir mit diesem unnötigen Satz sagen?! Welche "Aussage"? Lies die zwei Seiten lieber erst mal richtig.


----------



## PDKM (1. April 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

Um das ganze hier mal zu ordnen...

Überschrift: Aufrüst-Tagebuch Core i7

und jetzt schreib ich mal von Anfang an.. wenn ich mich vertippe... SORRY

"Während sich so mancher User fragen dürfte, warum man einen übertakteten E8200 ausbaut und das ganze System zugunsten eines niedriger getakteten Quadcores auseinander nimmt, stellt sich unserem Volontär Marc Sauter diese Frage erst gar nicht."

Ich denke damit sollte klar sein, dass das ein *persönliches* Aufrüsttagebuch ist. Auch wenn das in der Form direkt (glaube) nicht drin steht. War jetzt zu faul nochma alles zu lesen


----------



## minustaurusrex (1. April 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ähem ... da steht sehr wohl, dass sich der Text um das private Aufrüsten des Volontärs Marc Sauter dreht Was möchtest du mir mit diesem unnötigen Satz sagen?! Welche "Aussage"? Lies die zwei Seiten lieber erst mal richtig.


 

Du hast persönlich geschrieben,das steht da aber nirgendwo.Und um das ging es ja auch nicht sondern nur um deine öffentliche aussage das 600,-eur für ein paar Fps mehr gerechtfertigt sind,und wenn schon persönlich beim aufrüsten für einen mitarbeiter von pcgh geld so gut wie keine rolle spielt,ist es fraglich ob ich beim aufrüsten gut beraten bin was preisleistung angeht


----------



## minustaurusrex (1. April 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



PDKM schrieb:


> Um das ganze hier mal zu ordnen...
> 
> Überschrift: Aufrüst-Tagebuch Core i7
> 
> ...


 

Wenn jemand etwas in die zeitung setzt ist es weder privat noch persönlich sondern als erstes öffentlich und da muss auch mit reaktion gerechnet werden.
Das war auch keine kritik am aufrüsten selbst,sondern nur die aussage 600,-eur sind gerechtfertigt.
Und damit sollte ein pcgh mitarbeiter ungehen können oder findest du nicht?


----------



## Nasenbaer (1. April 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*



minustaurusrex schrieb:


> Wenn jemand etwas in die zeitung setzt ist es weder privat noch persönlich sondern als erstes öffentlich und da muss auch mit reaktion gerechnet werden.
> Das war auch keine kritik am aufrüsten selbst,sondern nur die aussage 600,-eur sind gerechtfertigt.
> Und damit sollte ein pcgh mitarbeiter ungehen können oder findest du nicht?


Natürlich ist es gerechtfertigt und das solltest du auch mal langsam einsehen. Denn in dem Satz danach begründet er es nämlich auch. Und zwar, dass Spiele mit Quad-Core Unterstützung davon mehr profitieren und es dadurch eine Zukunftsinvestition ist.
Jede Leser sollte in der Lage sein selbst zu entscheiden was er spielt und wieviele Vorteile sich dafür für einen eröffnen. GTA4-Spieler profitieren bspw. enorm (50 zu 15fps bspw. für mit inklusive höherer Details) aber wer z.B. C&C3 oder gar Diablo2 zockt braucht sicher keinen Quad-Core.
Aus diesem Grund gibt es ja auch nicht nur einen PCGH-PC sondern verschiedene für verschiedene Nutzer-Gruppen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

*@ minustaurusrex*

Du bist unfähig zwischen einem Aufrüst-Guide und einem Bericht über den privaten Rechner-Umbau eines PCGH-Volontärs zu unterscheiden. Sorry, aber wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, das zu erkennen ... ist sogar aus der Ich-Perspektive geschrieben ...





> und *wenn schon persönlich* beim aufrüsten für einen mitarbeiter von pcgh geld so gut wie keine rolle spielt,ist es fraglich ob ich beim aufrüsten gut beraten bin was preisleistung angeht


Wie gesagt, du kannst nicht differenzieren


----------



## PDKM (2. April 2009)

*AW: Großes Aufrüstspecial - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 05/2009*

@ minustaurusrex
An sich muss Kritik nicht schlimmes sein, seh ich auch so. Aber man muss auch den richtigen Bezug haben. Naja und dass das system ohne Frage Zukunftspotenial hat ohne Ende is denk ich klar.

Man muss vielleicht dazu sagen, das ich im November dann auch mal mein altes P4-System (3 GHz,Sockel 478) mit einer alten 9600 Radeon und 1GB DDR-RAM überarbeitet habe. Preis war knapp unter 600 € wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Dafür habe ich (gerade ma) nen E8400, 9800 GTX+ (Sparkle), MB von Giga... mit P45 und nen RAM-Kit von Corsair mit 4 GB bekommen. Nicht das beste aber halt Mittelklasse und an der Stelle muss man dann einfach überlegen... Preis/Leistung. Naja und ich hab mich knapp 3 Wochen mit nen Freund (der das Zeug halt verkauft) beraten und mich dann dafür entschieden. Naja wenn ich jetzt gucke in die Benchs is mein Sys auch nirgends drin... weil es eigentlich alt is.... aber so ist das eben mit der Technik...

Weiß ja nicht wie du deine Umgebung wahrnimmst, aber jeder weiß dass der Preis immer im Verhältnis zur Leistung schneller mehr wird.


----------

